# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ка-226 от А-модел

## An-Z

начал сборку данного девайса, фотки тута http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/thu...s.php?album=29

Модель  отличается от ранее выпущенной модели Ка-226. Она стала более похожей на оригинал. Кроме того остались детали от предыдущего набора, легко запутаться, я уже.. :) 
Сборка достаточно трудна, склейку половинок фюзеляжа пришлось фиксировать в струбцинах, но всё равно в верхней части носового обтекателя осталась щель.  На этой модели грузовая кабина сделано зацело с фюзеляжем, на мой взгляд - напрасно.
Самые проблемные места, низ фюзеляжа и его носовая часть (прощай тонкая расшивочка!!), шпатлевать приходится долго и изрядно.
Обтекалеть РЛС больше чем в реальности, его можно спилить, пластик позволяеет..
Ни одно "стёклышко" на своё место без подгонки не стало, наибольшие проблемы  с установкой нижних "окошек" в носовой части..
Колонка несущих винтов, отдельная и грустная песня.. максимум терпения и аккуратности, позволят собрать нечто похожее на оригинал..

----------


## An-Z

Ну вот, собрал я этот папелац окончательно. Впечатления удручающие.. Конечно, над такой моделью надо работать гораздо дольше отведённого мне времени.. СПЕШКА-ВРАГ МОДЕЛИСТА!!!
Итак, о "подводных камнях" ... из-за смещения половинок пресс-форма с смешением отлиты все цилиндрические детали набора, стойки, подкосы, тяги колонки НВ, трубки ПВД и пр.. Правильнее было бы их сделать полностью самому, так как из-за попытки придать передним стойкам большую циллиндрообразность они утончились чрезвычайно и стали подгибаться. Колонка НВ в принципе собирается, но на инструкции ряд деталей просто не пронумеровано, сиди - догадывайся. Все тяги автомата перекоса пришлось делать из литника, вычленять 3мм детальку от 3мм литника и озера облоя занятие для мазохиста.. 
Двери в кабину поражают своей толщиной и нежеланием садится по месту без длительной подгонки, тоже относится и к лобовому "стеклу" СЛАВА БОРМАШИНЕ!!! После установки на места эти "стёклышки" так размывают интерьер, что находящееся там только угадывается.
В общем, при сборке не обнаружено ни одной детали не требующей подгонки, обрезки, ошкурки или любого другого приложения рук.
Декаль придаваемая к набору обильная, но выполненая на жёстком лаковом слое.. на поверхности со сложной кривизной они не ложаться.. хорошо мне требовалось минимальное количество элементов этой декали. Да, А-модел наверно не знает, что этот вертолёт выпускается и в Кумертау и даёт обозначения только "Стрелы" из Оренбурга, а мне нужны были значки КумАПО..
Вообще, модель достаточно "похожа", но так как серийное производсво Ка-226 только разворачивается небольшие изменения внешности будут происходить. Уже сейчас ПВД  расположились на верхней поверхности носовой части фюзеляжа, грузовая кабина может быть и 3 дверной.. На некоторых Ка-226 на моторном отсеке есть "уши" воздухозаборников, а на некоторых нет..
Вот вид вертолёта, который мне надо было передать..

----------


## Kasatka

а где сами фотки-то? =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

В галерее, линк в первом посте :-)

----------


## Kasatka

я понимаю..
но обсуждаем то тут..
вот и хотелось бы иметь так сказать перед глазами..
тем более в первом посте написано "начал сборку данного девайса, фотки тута..."

----------


## An-Z

:)  как раз после "тута" ссылка, там все фотки..
В принципе я согласен, правильнее фотки выкладывать прямо сюда, если ресурс позволяеет.. В дальнейшем так и буду делать..
Вот подарок обрёл завершённую форму!

----------


## Kasatka

спасибо!

симпатичный вертолетик..
но вся симпатичноть к сожаленью смазалась неаккуратной работой с прозрачными деталями. Подтеки клея заметны и неровные края от масок.

Также не очень аккуратно "отбиты" границы цветов между белым и синим (особенно по правому борту). Я уже не говорю об окраске колес шасси.

Поскольку масштаб маленький, то нужно уделять очень много внимания масштабности деталей, аккуратности их изготовления и окраски. Ведь именно детали и окраска в конечном итоге создают правильное и масштабное ощущение реального вертолета.

Удачи =)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да Андрей сам все понимает, просто он торопился сильно, практически за день модель построил :-)

----------


## Kasatka

понял, вычеркиваю =)

----------


## An-Z

Увы, Kasatka во многом прав, косяков в модели предостаточно, действительно я спешил ( см. лозунги во втором посте! :) суммарно потратил на модель меньше 24 часов.. эта игрушка явно не для сборки "из коробки".
Про прозрачные детали.. это не потёки, а "мутности" от соскрёбов неровностей и шерховатостей, залить лаком просто забыл.. 
Я сразу не сказал, что модель делалась для подарку человеку далёкому от моделизма и стоять скорей всего будет в лучшем случае на столе, а скорей всего в шкафу, вместе с другими моделями.. там на эти нюансы никто не обратит внимания..
И ещё, я считаю, что на данном форуме  надо размещать модели любого уровня с подробным обсуждением всех трудностей, проблем и "косяков"..

----------


## Уокер

Отличная моделька! Мне очень понравилась, хачу такую жу...

----------

